# Lots of fingerpicking lessons - tears in heaven, nothing else matters....



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends of fingerpicking for acoustic guitars !

I have some very nice lessons for you:

tears in heaven
Acoustic Guitar with Jimmy Quango: How to play "Tears in Heaven" - free lesson for acoustic guitar !

nothing else matters
Acoustic Guitar with Jimmy Quango: Video-Tab "Nothing Else Matters" - learn to play this legendary fingerpicking !

amazing grace
Acoustic Guitar with Jimmy Quango: Tommy Emmanuel Workshop - learn to play Amazing Grace

have fun and stay tuned

Greetz

Jimmy Quango


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the resources, I also enjoy Tears in Heaven. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice Jimmy, thanks!

I especially like how you'll show the tabs at the top of your vids, for reference purposes.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

stringer said:


> Thanks for the resources, I also enjoy Tears in Heaven. I'm gonna give it a try.


Same here, I've been thinking about learning that one for a while now. Good excuse to right here.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

really really like that version of amazing grace - looks like it would be tricky to learn note for note - but would be well worth the effort...thanks for posting


----------



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you all for this nice feedback!!

Greetz

Jimmy Q.


----------

